# stump grinder question



## dynoguy (Feb 17, 2008)

I am beginning to look for a stump grinder.. I would like some opinions on what brand and model would be a good starting point for a small business. My partner and I are both in our late 50's so convenience is a plus. I see a lot of different brands on ebay... vermeer seems to be quite popular, but also the most expensive. I have already had to upgrade our chipper size, and I don't want to go through the learning curve with another peice of equipment. Now we hire the stumps out... but it wouldn't take but a few months to pay for a chipper.... I just don't want to buy a pig in a poke.... John


----------



## beaverb01 (Feb 17, 2008)

Check out Carlton. I love the two I've had. Easy to maintain, no hydraulic clutch to fail and I have a local dealer. I now own a 7012 machine with 60hp diesel and wireless remote. Awesome machine and will fit through 36" gate.

Beaver


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 17, 2008)

I started a part time stump grinding business 2 years ago. After some demos and a lot of research, I chose a Rayco 1625 machine to start out with. It is easy to get it into backyards through narrow gates. It makes quick work of stumps up to about 30". Above that, you have to reposition it at least once during the grinding process to reach everything. While it is not real powerful, the 25hp engine is plenty MOST of the time. It is very simple to maintain and has not had one breakdown yet.
I also recommend the Rayco trailer designed for that machine. It is kind of pricey, but sure is handy. I can load/unload in less than a minute and no tiedowns are needed.
Recently I purchased a much larger machine for a big contract I received. It is a Bandit, 2900 T, track machine and has a 79hp diesel. While it was used, and I have had a few things to repair on it, I am very happy with it's performance. It will fill my needs for a big machine when large stump grinding jobs are encountered.
As for Vermeer, I would run the other way. If you do a search in the large equipment section of this forum, you will see that Vermeer has a lot of design problems with their stump grinders.
See if you can get a demo on a few machines you are interested in. also, make sure you have a good strong dealer available for whatever brand you decide on. for instance, Carlton machines get a lot of good reviews on here, but the nearest Carlton dealer to me is about 500 miles one way. I just can not bring myself to buy one with no local dealer support.
Jeff


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 17, 2008)

*tree stumps*

i have Ben in bis four 34 years look four 630b vemmer tom trees


----------



## 26newtreeguy (Feb 17, 2008)

I got Vermeer 630b. I love the stump grinder. I bought it used and didn't what to pay arm and leg for one. I paid about $4000.00 for it. It get into most place makes good speed grinding stumps.


----------



## 26newtreeguy (Feb 17, 2008)

Tom ginding to be changing teeth on the 630b. What kind of teeth would you put on your machine. I was just woundering.


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 17, 2008)

Really depends on what type and where the stumps will be located to determine the machine you buy. If you will only be doing front yard and curb stumps a tow behind is fine. If you need to get into backyards a self propelled is a must. If you go self propelled get one with 4 wheels, the older 3 wheel models can turn over very easily. As for the size and model, I have a Rayco 1625 and it will grind anything I give it, just takes some time on the bigger stumps. Bigger machine, more HP equals faster grinding but also bigger investment. Really depends on the volume you plan to do and how much you want to spend. My 1625 cost 11k new and has paid for itself a few times already. I would like to get a RG50 but can't justify the 30k price tag. The vermeer 352 has been out a few years but some users on this site have been less than happy with them. Carlton makes a nice easy to maintain machine but the small self propelled 4012 series is to heavy in my opinion, and not very well balanced.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 17, 2008)

I admit I have only tried a few different stump grinders. I have a vermeer SC252. 25 hp. Excellent machine. Bought it used. With sharp teeth I can grind just about any size stump. Did a 60" Solid sugar maple stump this year in under 3 hours with cleanup and backfill. Support is excellent, I can call up and they can talk me through any problems, or have it fixed the next day. Had a few problems with my old vermeer chipper and one small one with my current machine. From what I have read and talked with the mechanics at vermeer the company has great machines and poor machines. Example SC602 on tracks..... nothing but trouble... SC252 excellent machine. So research companies for service and support, research machines they make for reliability and mechanical problems.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 17, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> I admit I have only tried a few different stump grinders. I have a vermeer SC252. 25 hp. Excellent machine. Bought it used. With sharp teeth I can grind just about any size stump. Did a 60" Solid sugar maple stump this year in under 3 hours with cleanup and backfill. Support is excellent, I can call up and they can talk me through any problems, or have it fixed the next day. Had a few problems with my old vermeer chipper and one small one with my current machine. From what I have read and talked with the mechanics at vermeer the company has great machines and poor machines. Example SC602 on tracks..... nothing but trouble... SC252 excellent machine. So research companies for service and support, research machines they make for reliability and mechanical problems.



Does your 252 have the dual front wheels? I tried one without, and boy was that tippy.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 17, 2008)

yes it has the dual front wheels. Havn't had a problem with it being tippy. I try to stay off extreme sidehills though.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 18, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> yes it has the dual front wheels. Havn't had a problem with it being tippy. I try to stay off extreme sidehills though.



I found it tippy without the dual wheels, say when you take them off to get through a gate. Sitting on a bed of mulch without the duals and it started bouncing around gave me visions of it sitting on its side.


----------



## TreeBot (Feb 18, 2008)

BC WetCoast said:


> Does your 252 have the dual front wheels? I tried one without, and boy was that tippy.



Mine doesn't, and my helper did knock it over on the first day. You just have to swing the rotor to the uphill side to counterbalance.


----------



## stumper63 (Feb 19, 2008)

I've used the Vermeer 252 for 4 years now, almost always w/o the duals, unless on slope. Never tipped it over yet, but you can get into trouble in large stumps w/ lots of chips if you don't keep the chips below you evened out. With the duals on it's unbelieveable how steep a slope you can work on if you take it easy.
As far as the comment about Vermeers being unreliable, I only know that I've had 2500 trouble free hours w/ my 252, would highly recommend it. But then again, I'm the only one using it and am a nazi about maintenance. So you can't lump every model from every manufacturer into a generalization. Maybe the other models aren't as reliable, but unfair to say they all have issues.
Hope you enjoy what you got! Take care of it and it will take care of you.
Stumper63


----------



## elmnut (Feb 22, 2008)

Stay away from pillow block bearings, make sure the holes in the cutter wheel are not oval, check poly belts for wear(they run about 500.00 to replace), check engine mounts(Carlton), check hyd. fluid(white/gray=bad), check gang belt(Carlton). We currently run a Carlton 7015sp, machine is very unstable when outside wheels are removed to fit through gate, I recommend putting the outside wheels back on before grinding. I say this because a new 60 hp engine costs around 9000.00, our machine fell on its side in a front yard, to make matters worse the remote would not shut it down. No other problems though. I would put my money on a track model, 35" wide, wireless remote, turbo diesel, Sandvick wheel, and a blade to move chips!


----------



## masiman (Feb 22, 2008)

elmnut said:


> Stay away from pillow block bearings, make sure the holes in the cutter wheel are not oval, check poly belts for wear(they run about 500.00 to replace), check engine mounts(Carlton), check hyd. fluid(white/gray=bad), check gang belt(Carlton). We currently run a Carlton 7015sp, machine is very unstable when outside wheels are removed to fit through gate, I recommend putting the outside wheels back on before grinding. I say this because a new 60 hp engine costs around 9000.00, our machine fell on its side in a front yard, to make matters worse the remote would not shut it down. No other problems though. I would put my money on a track model, 35" wide, wireless remote, turbo diesel, Sandvick wheel, and a blade to move chips!



Elmnut obviously has no experience with this type of equipment .

Seriously, great info Elmnut.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 28, 2008)

If you are doing the occasional stump a 352 or 252 is a
low cost choice and Carlton little higher cost but very good!
I had a 252 for several years and I get calls for multiple stumps!
If you have to grind 100 to 400 for a commercial outfit you will
quickly find those small machines don't cut the mustard! I am
buying a new sc602 pull behind as, my stumps are scattered
and I don't need to be grinding 3 hours on any stump. I see
the need for a machine that grinds a 36" stump in five minutes,
is why I am going bigger. I also can get my truck into most
of the yards I do so self propulsion is not a need. I would
suggest before buying a small grinder, rent one and see if
it will produce to your liking and think about 45 to a hundred
stumps at a time, can you compete with a larger machine?


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 28, 2008)

It depends on the location of the stumps you'll be grinding.

If they'll be in both wide-open and tight spots, I'd start with a small self-propelled unit that can go through a 36" gate. You can do any size stump with a small grinder - it just takes a bit longer to reposition and cleanup on the big ones. 

Wait to add a larger self-propelled or tow-behind until your customer base is built and your workload can justify the purchase of such.

I started out with a 252 and used it on hundreds of stumps of all sizes before picking up a used 65hp tow behind last year. I love the larger grinder but, I'd have to pass up a lot of back yard stumps if I didn't also have my self-propelled 252 to fit into tight areas where the tow behind can't go.


----------



## swaney (Jul 25, 2013)

pav said:


> I have the Carlton SP7015 and it is great. It costs more to purchase than smaller grinders, but every job is a breeze for it. When I did my first 72" + stumps, I was so glad I bought the larger machine.
> 
> The wireless remote is a must have, after going wireless I would never want to be connected to a machine again (touching it). I really like staying a good distance away. The Carlton SP4012 is a good machine also with the same options (just smaller & slower).
> 
> Now if I could just stay busy. Come on spring!



How do you like the SP7015? Any regrets or problems with the 7015? Do you wish went to a SP4012?
Thanks


----------

